# Can U recmmnd a cigar friendly place in Indy?



## Mr. Pink (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm on biz in Indanapolis. NE area near 86th and Zionsville. Can anyone recommend a cigar-friendly establishment, preferably a place where I can cut my own?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Nope.
Besides, they are all overrated. Period.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Mr. Pink said:


> I'm on biz in Indanapolis. NE area near 86th and Zionsville. Can anyone recommend a cigar-friendly establishment, preferably a place where I can cut my own?


U wanna cut urself?
Self circumsizer???


----------



## Mr. Pink (Oct 22, 2005)

Noons - ouch. That stung.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

If you don't mind going over to NW Indy (over by the Speedway), Union Jack (a bar/restaurant) is good, and last time I was in town (concede this was 2005) it was cigar-friendly. Good food too.


----------

